# Equivalent de "cpuinfo" sur Mac?



## rendael (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un moyen de trouver, comme sur linux, les propriétés de mon processeur (c'est à dire plus que ce que propose "Information système" qui me dit 2.5 GHz...). Sur linux, l'opération est simple avec cpuinfo, mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur le sujet concernant OS X... Et Rien non plus sur les forums 
Voilà, merci d'avance pour vos réponse. (Et désolé si je n'ai pas super bien placé ce sujet...)


( Le But ici, (je l'avoue) est de faire comprendre à mes boss que les macs sont plus performants que leurs machines actuelles, et les faire switcher massivement  )


----------



## ntx (12 Septembre 2008)

rendael a dit:


> ( Le But ici, (je l'avoue) est de faire comprendre à mes boss que les macs sont plus performants que leurs machines actuelles, et les faire switcher massivement  )


Pour ce genre de comparaison, le processeur ne fait pas tout, un ordinateur est un système complexe hardware + software.


----------



## ericb2 (12 Septembre 2008)

J'ai essaye d'adapter lsprop (utilisé sous Linux) à Mac OS X, mais j'ai pas fini.

En attendant, plus dinfos avec :

hwprefs -v os_class os_type  machine_type memory_size  cpu_type cpu_freq  cpu_bus_freq  memctl_type ioctl_type cpu_count cpu_ht


----------



## ericb2 (12 Septembre 2008)

system_profiler > tout_sur_moi.txt 

sysctl -a > tout_sur_moi_2.txt

ioreg -l > tout_sur_moi_3.txt

devraient te donner assez d'informations  ;-) 

<mode parano on>
( .. en espérant que ces commandes ne soient pas utilisées par des applications tierces :/ )
</mode parano off>


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Pour ce genre de comparaison, le processeur ne fait pas tout, un ordinateur est un système complexe hardware + software.


Exact.

Avant j'avais un PC avec un Pentium 4 à 2,4 GHz, et s'il avait fallu que je compare les caractéristiques des composants des ordinateurs, jamais je n'aurais acheté mon Mac Mini G4. 

Avec une CPU 32 bits à architecture RISC tournant à seulement 1,25 GHz, on aurait pu s'attendre à une machine lente et à des programmes volumineux. En fait c'est tout l'inverse.

Malgré une configuration mémoire et un disque dur semblables, mon Mac Mini est plus réactif que mon ancien PC sous Windows XP.

Le programmes Macs que j'ai pu comparer sont finalement moins volumineux que leur équivalent sur PC, et sont exécutés plus vite (le G4 contient des accélérateurs matériels ; malgré son architecture 32 bits il peut faire directement certains calculs sur 64 bits).

Mac OS X gère la mémoire de manière parfaitement optimisée, de fait qu'on en arrive pratiquement jamais à bout, alors que sous Windows on en vient rapidement à swapper, ce qui ralentit grandement le système et les applications.

Le Mac Mini G4 consomme peu (20W en moyenne) et reste généralement inaudible. Tout l'inverse de mon PC, qui pour refroidir fait en permanence le bruit d'un aspirateur (merci pour les nerfs !).

Et que de temps gagné quand on utilise une machine stable, au lieu de passer son temps en plantages et en maintenance !


Avec les nouveaux Macs Intel, le matériel peut être comparé a priori (CPU, chipset, etc.), mais son utilisation (c'est-à-dire l'exécution du système et des applications) ne l'est pas. Pour mettre en balance les performances, il faut faire des essais comparatifs en utilisation réelle. Et sur ce point, même la plupart des benchmarks n'arrive pas à fournir des indications significatives.


----------



## rendael (12 Septembre 2008)

En pratique, je sais que le processeur ne fait pas tout, mais c'est le seul élément de comparaison qui me manque entre les différentes machines...

Merci ericb2 pour ces commandes magiques ! mais le seul élément se rapportant à une fréquence autre qu'un vague "2.5GHz" est :
    | | | {
    | | |   "cpu-type" = <0103>
    | | |   "cpu index" = 1
    | | |   "name" = <"CPU1">
    | | |   "device_type" = <"processor">
    | | |   "clock-frequency" = <00f90295>
    | | |   "bus-frequency" = <0008af2f>
    | | |   "timebase-frequency" = <00ca9a3b>
    | | | }
Bon, j'avoue que traduire comme ça une fréquence en hexadécimal, je n'y aurais pas pensé seul ... Quelqu'un comprend les valeurs qui sont dedans?

Pour faire simple ntx et PA5CAL, il ne s'agit pas simplement de passer de PC sous linux (et quelques uns sous win) à des macs, mais de montrer l'utilité pour mon labo de s'offrir quelques lames Xserve pour faire tourner des simulations numériques... (et si possible quelques Mac pro) afin d'avoir des systèmes efficaces et stable en hardware et software... Par exemple, actuellement, une de mes simulations sur un processeur dédié (opteron 1.8GHz) au laboratoire prend en moyenne 52 fois plus de temps que sur mon macbook pro (2.5GHz), avec le même compilateur et les même options dans le compilateur (hors type de processeur, of course) Et mon MBP ne crash pas toutes les mois malgré une utilisation intensive... J'ai tout à fait conscience qu'il faut penser Hard et software à la fois (Vous prechez un convaincu ), mais pour avoir des valeurs les plus exactes possibles (pour le plus septique de mes boss, celui qui possède le pouvoir immense de signer les bon de commandes!!!) afin d'avoir toutes les cartes en main pour un switch massif...

Bon, merci pour vos réponses, et bon weekend ( Avec un peu de chance, je posterais des photos des apple stores de Tokyo Lundi ! )


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2008)

Je pense que tu aurais plus vite les infos en utilisant la commande *sysctl hw*, ou encore en demandant directement le valeur recherchée, comme *sysctl hw.cpufrequency* ou  *sysctl hw.busfrequency* par exemple.


----------



## kisco (12 Septembre 2008)

plus simple, mais pas sûr qu'il contienne toutes les informations que tu souhaites, il y a Mactracker (dans lequel tu doit retrouver ton Mac, mais tu y trouveras aussi les XServe)


----------



## ntx (12 Septembre 2008)

rendael a dit:


> Par exemple, actuellement, une de mes simulations sur un processeur dédié (opteron 1.8GHz) au laboratoire prend en moyenne 52 fois plus de temps que sur mon macbook pro (2.5GHz), avec le même compilateur et les même options dans le compilateur (hors type de processeur, of course)


Ca me paraît un peu louche ton truc : quelques pour-cent plus vite je veux bien, 2, 3 4 fois aussi, mais un facteur 52 ...  Il doit y avoir un très gros loup dans ta version opteron :rateau: Tu n'as pas utilisé le compilateur Intel au moins ?  Ton programme est optimisé à fond pour utiliser les unités de calcul vectoriel ?


----------



## rendael (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Bon, il semble que la fréquence soit 2.5GHz (hw.cpufrequency = 2500000000) tout juste !!! Merci PA5CAL

Pour les opteron, je pense qu'ils ont pas mal souffert ces derniers mois à cause de nombreuses surchauffes (panne de clim :s), Je vais donc voir ce que cela donne sur d'autres machines pour éclaircir cela...
Euh, non, j'ai fait attention à ne pas utiliser un compilateur intel  donc pas d'erreur la dessus.
En ce qui concerne l'optimisation pour utiliser les unités de calcul vectoriel... Disons que j'ai du travail... puisqu'il n'y a pour l'instant dans le code aucune optimisation... c'est le compilateur qui fait tout tout seul pour le moment...
Merci pour Mactracker; c'est super comme source d'info !

Bon et bien merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses !!!

Des que j'ai trouvé l'origine du problème, je la posterais (ntx, moi aussi ça me semble énorme 52x comme facteur...)


----------

